# Barking on track?



## houndhunter450 (Aug 31, 2012)

My 9 month beagle don't bark on track, He will open when he jumps one. Will he start to bark on track when he is older ? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

Maybe. Some good beagles don't start tracking rabbits until they are that age or even older.


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

Some are just tight lipped like that and others sound like they are being mauled by a bear. Run it with some other dogs that are well trained and he might figure it out. Or he could just be one that doesn't.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## houndhunter450 (Aug 31, 2012)

He hunts good for his age,and have been real happy with him, just wasn't sure when it would happen or if some dogs never will.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## houndhunter450 (Aug 31, 2012)

I run him with a older female and she's a great dog . When she barks on track he don't seem to care. But he does know she's found a rabbit. I would like to go out tomorrow but not sure what weather will be like. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

One of my brothers has 2 pups and another has one that are all about the same age as yours. They will give any dog twice their age a run for its money. They have been working with them since they got them at 8 weeks. All three have been actually running rabbits since they were 4 months old. Two of the 3 cut loose and go nuts on a bunny, but the third kind of whimpers. They are all different. I think we're gonna go bunny chasing tomorrow too.


----------

